# Front to rear fuel line.



## Alldun5 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm in need of your knowledge. I am building a 1965 Cutlass Convertible with a 2007 6.0l LY6 / 6L90E. The original Olds V-8 line is routed up the passenger side (R) frame rail. The 6.0 has a left side connection. I've looked at a few of the restoration pictures and it appears the GTO has the fuel line routed up the drivers side (L) frame rail. I'm having an issue looking for a 3/8" stainless, front to rear fuel line. My local shop carries Classic brand tubes. They list a left and right side tubes for the hartops, but do not denote a side for the convertible. A call to them was no help, as they do not have any idea which side it's made for either. 

Summary:
I need a 3/8" stainless, front to rear fuel line, for a '65 convertible, that mounts to the drivers side frame rail.

Is this a GTO line?
Anyone use Classic, and know the part # (I want to support my local shop)?


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Contact Inline Tube , they are great @ tech support & have what you need .


----------



## Alldun5 (Dec 13, 2012)

Inline tube was of no help. They do not know which side the fuel line runs on.

Simply put, does the 65 Pontiac A-body fuel line run on the drivers side frame rail?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes the `65 GTO's fuel line is on the drivers side of the frame and 3/8" would be for an A/C equipped car.


----------



## Alldun5 (Dec 13, 2012)

Rukee said:


> Yes the `65 GTO's fuel line is on the drivers side of the frame and 3/8" would be for an A/C equipped car.


Thank you.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dude I will just do braided rubber front to back for one reason only. If you need a repair on the highway you just need to cut and clamp instead of flaring. That is what I am doing unless you are going 100% original.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

chui1980 said:


> Dude I will just do braided rubber front to back for one reason only. If you need a repair on the highway you just need to cut and clamp instead of flaring. That is what I am doing unless you are going 100% original.


I suppose that's true, but I have to ask if that has ever happened? I've been driving for over 35 years and with all the muscle cars and all the other cars I've owned I have NEVER had to pull over on the road and repair a broken main fuel line. Is it possible? Sure, but jeez...

Go with the factory type GTO line, the steel lines are the only way to go. Route them as they did from the factory and use factory style clamps to hold them in place. The likelihood you'll have problems is infinitesimally small.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

...and braided line is still a rubber/elastomer hose. Unless you spend the money for (very) expensive teflon hose, the alcohol in todays gas is eventually going to destroy the hose and you'll be replacing it every few years (or having "fun" when it leaks, causes a fire, and you lose the whole car.)

Bear


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Summit has an 8AN braided Teflon lined hose with fittings, 12ft long for cars with 104 - 114 inch wheelbase for $109 and free shipping.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think his plan is to run a steel line.


----------

